
Things to know before buying a diamond ring - jseliger
http://iwantwhatitsworth.com/blog/8-things-rational-man-should-know-when-buying-diamond-ring/
======
jerven
10\. Go to a few jewelry actions. They are more fun, nicer things. You will
always pay the market rate, far below retail.

I bought the engagement ring (saphire) retail. But completed it into a
complete set of earrings, bracelet and necklace for a price that is not
possible to get at a jeweler. Pieces are better too and have real history.
Takes a few years to get it all but each was a special gift.

------
ChicagoDave
I'd add:

9\. Stop Buying Diamonds Period.

They are not worth what you're paying. They're sourced from mining communities
that don't receive any of the profits, and it's just a big scam.

